# Basement Wall Paint Sheen



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Both are about the same in sheen. The assumption is that Eggshell has less of a shine to it, but, in my experience Satin and Eggshell are nearly the same. I guess if you have SOME small drywall issues, eggshell would be the best choice.


----------



## poorboy01 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thank you sir...eggshell it is.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

"Vapor Barrier. B-I-N has a “perm” rating of 0.4 perms, which means it
is an exceptional vapor barrier. (“Perm” is a unit measuring the permeability of a film to moisture.) Sealing walls and ceiling with permeability of film to moisture.) Sealing
walls and ceiling with B-I-N keeps moisture vapor in the house, making it more
comfortable in winter. It also keeps moisture from condensing on insulation in attics and between walls and from passing through walls to cause blistering and peeling of exterior paint." From; http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct=...GWUXiw3vE3cJqSw&bvm=bv.65397613,d.aWw&cad=rja

"When the basement insulation system has a polyethylene vapor retarder located between the insulation and the interior space, the insulation absorbs a considerable amount of moisture during the summer that does not completely dry out during the winter. The insulation will become �progressively wetter as years go by� making this interior vapor retarder configuration �clearly unacceptable.�" From; http://www.buildingfoundation.umn.edu/OCBasementSystem/ProjectReview.htm

Gary


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Why not flat?


----------



## Lister (Apr 29, 2014)

Don't use Behr Ultra Premium *flat*. Please. I regret the decision.

If you're set on using Behr I would go with satin. At least with the dampness I have to battle in my basement, that's what I would go with.


----------



## poorboy01 (Sep 20, 2013)

I've already started with the eggshell? What's with the moisture issues and paint sheen...not to mention one brand over the other?

I must have a very dry basement...seems like everyone here freaks out if you want to finish a basement.

I"ve got between 20-25% humidity in the basement during the Summer...what are you guys seeing that is so bad???


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

Poorboy, you're fine. I'd say you would surely know by now if you were going to have moisture issues in your basement. Paint to your heart's content. You can't leave the drywall unpainted!


----------



## poorboy01 (Sep 20, 2013)

Thanks Gymshu. Basement is looking very good. Finished cutting in and rolling out the first coat on the remaining walls last night.

only hit the cieling twice....man that irritates the crap out of me. Eggshell has a nice subtle shine to it.

Behr premium ultra when on very smooth and when applied on top of the 123 levels out nicely. I can see where you could get some sags if applied to heavy. 

I could get away with one coat of color on top of the primer sealer but I would know it's not the best it could be so it will get another coat of color.

I have some questions for you pro painters...I consider myself an above avg DIY'er and painter but some things you can never be great at unless you do it for a living. Like my neighbor the contractor says..."anybody can do this....but can you make money doing it and make it right"

1. Once inside corners are cut in...what is the secret to rolling the color on the walls without touching the other wall and leaving swirls?

2. For the spots that hit the cieling...should I go over them with regular cieling paint a couple of times or should I hit them with the zinsser 123 to seal them and then follow up with cieling paint?

3. I've got my main panel and sub panel covers off and the guts tapped off with plastic. I was originally going to leave these in the grey factory finish since the plan is to eventurally hang a large picture over them.

What do you see mostly done in basement finish jobs? Do most folks paint the panel covers to match the wall even if they plan on covering with a picture? How does this look...I"m guessing with teh color and sheen I have it would blend in nicely.


----------



## ToolSeeker (Sep 19, 2012)

poorboy01 said:


> Thanks Gymshu. Basement is looking very good. Finished cutting in and rolling out the first coat on the remaining walls last night.
> 
> only hit the cieling twice....man that irritates the crap out of me. Eggshell has a nice subtle shine to it.
> 
> ...


For the inside corners I use a 4" roller with the nap on the end, same size nap as I'm using on the wall. The nap on the end let's you paint both sides of the corner at once, and the same size nap means you don't have to get close with the big roller. That way no brush work corner done in seconds.
I have seen quite a few where they make a picture frame out of door casing to match existing put a thin piece of plywood or luan for the back and paint a scene on it or kids artwork and then mount it on a hinge over the panel. How you cover it probably depends on where it is located in the room. if it's kinda out of site just paint it.


----------

